# Cervelo Dual



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Dual that can comment about it. I've been looking at the Soloist Team, but my LBS has a Dual for under $1500... I haven't found much in the way of a true description of the bike online... curious if anyone had one and what they thought of it.

Is it called Dual because of the adjustable seat post position? Or is this model capable of adjusting into a road bike - like the reverse of the Soloist?

Etc etc etc.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a P2SL which I think is similar to the Dual. It does have a dual seat position. I wouldn't suggest it as a road bike. It is just freakin stiff and fast.


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

Uncomfortably stiff? Would/have you taken it on longer rides? If so what were your impressions?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Comfortable... ha, no, not at all. with the super-stiff aluminum and the tube shape it can be called a rattle trap. But for a bike I really don't ride for more than an hour it really doesn't matter. It is really just meant for speed.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

got a P2SL as well, did a cyclocross (gravel, mud, trail, etc) race on it. its a bit on the jarring side compared to a road bike but it's stiff and fast like teffisk said, came through the 4 hour race fine. I don't find it that uncomfortable, but its not vibration dampening if thats what you're after.

i've also taken mine on the track and on the road as fixed. actually I've only ever ridden it fixed. the rear stays are a bit noodly when you put power down so you can't compare the stiffness to say a P3C or even a Carbon P2. but for it's price range its plenty fast and stiff. riding it on the road you'll feel the bumps of the road, it can be a bit tough if you're riding through construction or the roads just aren't good where you're from. Geometry's a bit too steep to be road converted but if you really want you could do it, just wouldn't be optimal for multi-hour riding.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aero bars aren't normally recommended for general road riding.


----------

